# Mighty yet tiny IC engine !



## PTsideshow (Mar 14, 2009)

Could be another pie in the sky engine or maybe a new subject for modeling.
http://angellabsllc.com/index.html
glen


----------



## itowbig (Mar 14, 2009)

i saw something like this somewhere, i dont remember where but i did see it.
i remember it really cool small but mighty


----------



## Kermit (Mar 15, 2009)

One way roller bearings on the output shaft. One way roller bearings on the other sides output shaft turned counter to the first and you would have the set up they described. One flywheel turning CW and one CCW. 

Very ingenious design!


----------



## shred (Mar 15, 2009)

So this is another rotary-piston engine? 

Seems like those have been around a long time and never really made it. The theory works, but reality always seems to intrude.

Maybe they figured it out this time

Here's a cool animation of how one works: http://www.rotoblock.com/howitworks.shtml (note; different company, similar "revolutionary! unique! world-changing! PR)


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 15, 2009)

This may be another of the pie engines, as there has been nothing new added to the site since 2006. And on a couple of others sites. It has been the cover engine on Anti-gravity magazine. So don't invest the kids college money. :big:
glen


----------



## Kermit (Mar 15, 2009)

A few billion in gov funding at a university should be able to make the dream come true in a decade or so.

   Whynot, we're funding a study on pig odor reduction right now. This at least could have some remarkable outcomes and implications for transportation industries...I mean if you're just 'giving it away' why not fund the things that have potential.  The struggle to perfect magnetic bottling of plasma so we could achieve continuous nuclear fusion could use a few 100 billion or so while we are at it. solar energy storage technology needs some money too! But we get a frisbe golf course in the once great state of Texas' capital city.

Phewwyyeeee I say,
Rant over
Kermit


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't figure out the lubrication. Are they going to mix it with the fuel? Some of us invest in hybrids to cut out emissions and then others......... :rant:


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 15, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> But we get a frisbe golf course in the once great state of Texas' capital city.
> 
> Phewwyyeeee I say,
> Rant over
> Kermit



My unemployed neighbor is a Frisbee golf semi pro whatever the hell that is goes all over to play it. Another neighbor asked if he can make any money with it. He said he was counting on the endorsements when he turns pro : I think his chances are about as good as this engine getting 300 million in licensing fees in the next ten years :big:


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Mar 15, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Can't figure out the lubrication. Are they going to mix it with the fuel? Some of us invest in hybrids to cut out emissions and then others......... :rant:



My thoughts exactly! With all these moving parts, how are they going to lubricate and cool them? That is not explained in any form in the animation or documentation.


----------

